# Should we rent a car in Antigua???



## tglib (Apr 24, 2007)

Questions for all the Antigua travelers:  We received an exchange to St James Club and Villas for a week in May:whoopie: , and trying to decide *if we should rent a car*.  Not planning on getting out multiple times a day, but are *planning on cooking/preparing most meals*.  I read in some reviews that there is are plenty of cabs (but this can be pricey) but also that there is a shuttle bus into town.  Also, heard that the roads are bad, and not very well signed.

Is there a decent food market reasonably close to St James Club?
Does this shuttle bus still exist?
Is there a market in St Johns or otherwise accessible by the shuttle?
Would you recommend renting a car to explore the island?


----------



## Conan (Apr 25, 2007)

If you're interested in seeing the Island, and if you're a little bit adventurous, it's great to have a car.

The adventurous part is, we got lost each time we tried to get somewhere.  But people were kind and gave us directions every time.

We stayed at the other end of the Island, on Dickenson Bay, about 11 o' clock on this map.  St. James Club is at about 4 o' clock.






During our week there, we drove to:


Half Moon Bay
Betty's Hope Sugar Mill
Nelson's Dockyard
St. James Club (we sneaked in)
Prickly Pear Island departure point
Shirley Heights Sunday barbecue
St. John's
  and more....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2007)

RK,

Great map!  Thanks for posting.


Richard


----------

